# Colored wood



## Flacer22 (Apr 27, 2020)

Had load come out of kiln today was all rainbow poplar and box elder had some really nice stuff so I planned a few pieces to show colors better set them all up and was little excited at how they turned out had share.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Maverick (Apr 28, 2020)

Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2020)

Box Elder is a treat! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 28, 2020)

Love the flame!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 29, 2020)

I really like FBE but seeing a colorful piece of rainbow or mineral stained poplar gets my vote!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 29, 2020)

It's hard to imagine how many colors can be created by trees. Lots of poplar around here has a heart section of black/purple/gray/pink/green all overlaying each other. I guess it from minerals in the soil. The mills here often sell it as "paint grade" and practically give it away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 30, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> It's hard to imagine how many colors can be created by trees. Lots of poplar around here has a heart section of black/purple/gray/pink/green all overlaying each other. I guess it from minerals in the soil. The mills here often sell it as "paint grade" and practically give it away.


 That's more or less exactly what this is I just hunt down logs that have extreme amounts of it. It's kinda a fine line between not enough to be really neat and so much the tree begins to rot. But when j find those perfect happy mediums it makes really awesome looking lumber. Few blanks I cut today for an order.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2020)

Nice....real nice.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 30, 2020)

You have any of these two colors available in at least 1x4x12 or so!


----------



## Flacer22 (May 1, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You have any of these two colors available in at least 1x4x12 or so!
> 
> View attachment 186306


Ya with that redish color? Or are you wanting the red mixed with something else.


----------



## Ray D (May 2, 2020)

Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 2, 2020)

I like the red/black and the brown/white. I like that drastic change in color. Especially the red/black. What would a LFRB shipped to 24382 minimum 4" width cost me?


----------



## Flacer22 (May 6, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I like the red/black and the brown/white. I like that drastic change in color. Especially the red/black. What would a LFRB shipped to 24382 minimum 4" width cost me?


I ran a ton of this though planner yesterday soon as I get some shop time I'll see if I can get some usable sections with color like your asking.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2020)

Have you found any of this yet?


----------



## Flacer22 (May 18, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Have you found any of this yet?


Yes and no I've got a bunch of it but it's all got defects in it I'm sure couple could be made but nothing good. Ones I posted other day were best I had atm. I've got another batch in kiln right now I have high hopes for for less splitting. I haven't forgotten I actually cut ones other night with you in mind but just nothing worked out if I got good color was defects

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

